# hermann



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

word from argentina is he is close to being signed by the bobcats.

what do you guys think? does he have a shot at breaking your SF rotation, or is he just insurance/practice dummy?

I think he is an NBA-type player (athletic, physical, scorer) but will probably have a tough time with the language, might take him some time to adapt. I dont know much about your roster so i dont know how he could fit in.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

link?

I definetly think he could play for us. Granted I haven't seen that much of him, but I remember watching him play against the USA and had a good game, and that was against very good players.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

http://www.ole.clarin.com/jsp/v4/pagina.jsp?pagId=1236368&fecha=20060719

the article qoutes tim shea, supposed director of international scouting for you guys, as saying things are close, that bickerstaff likes him, and that he wouldnt waste money on a guy who does nothing. 

Walter is a spanish league MVP, dunk champ, and his team just came off the league championship. (Similar credentials to Nocioni, though Nocioni is quite a bit more polished). He isnt much of a defender and his technique makes shawn marion look fundamental but he is an agressive scorer with huge hands, and his shot has gotten better over the past couple years. He's suffered a lot of tragedy (Mother, father, sister, and girlfriend all passed away within a year) but he recently married and seems to be getting his head back on straight. He will play as a backup on the Argentine NT during the World Champs.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He missed all but 1 game of the summer league i believe because of his honeymoon so Bernie didn't get much time to see him. Thats not gonna help him but i hope he stays on because he sounds like a good player


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've never seen the guy play, but what I'm reading here really doesn't impress me much. Spanish dunk champ? Ummmm...okay, that's not a sterling recommendation, is it? I'm not saying the guy won't be able to contribute, but honestly he seems like a roster spot the Bobcats could've done better with.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

also MVP and league champ. just included the dunk champ bit to show he is athletic.

as far as the Summer league, the story is that he was on his honeymoon nearby and they called him, he hadnt played or trained in 3 weeks but he said all right I'll play a game and if i remember correctly he ended up with 23 min, 7 pts, 4 brds, 1 TO 1 Stl. 

Does the Othella signing fill up your roster spots or is there still a chance this goes through?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

my recollection is he's more of a powerforward and plays a rather physical game, to me signing him and getting othella are excellant moves. gives you some muscle, some experiance and doesnt hinder the developement of the young players. i would think these moves would be much more productive than going after a jamal magliore.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

well hes a tweener forward. he could play spot minutes at the 4, especially against small ball teams. but hes quick enough to be a SF, and he likes to drive more than post up. He's kind of an (extremely) poor man's Dr. J.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

endora60 said:


> I've never seen the guy play, but what I'm reading here really doesn't impress me much. Spanish dunk champ? Ummmm...okay, that's not a sterling recommendation, is it? I'm not saying the guy won't be able to contribute, but honestly he seems like a roster spot the Bobcats could've done better with.


The Bobcats resigned Burleson and signed Harrington, they just like wasting roster spots. Why not one more?

Seriously, Herrmann was a heck of a player 3 years ago... before the car crash that killed his gf and his mother... He is still a good player, but needs to regain the consistency that made him MVP of the Spanish Basketball League.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

For those who read Spanish, here's the official denial of any interest on the part of the Bobcats in Hermannn. For those who don't, here's the link to Altavista/Babelfish free translation. 

AtaVista/Babelfish

Then here's the link for the denial on Hermann:

Shea: "Herrmann nos gusta, pero no sé en qué punto están las negociaciones"


So Hermann's not going to Charlotte. Interesting idea, but not going to happen.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

endora60 said:


> For those who read Spanish, here's the official denial of any interest on the part of the Bobcats in Hermannn. For those who don't, here's the link to Altavista/Babelfish free translation.
> 
> AtaVista/Babelfish
> 
> ...



Babelfish Sucks.

Shea is saying that he advised the Bobcats organization to sign Herrmann. 

He says he does not know how are contract negotiations going

He has not denied the Herrmann signing


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

basically, in this article Shea says the bobcat org likes Hermann and that he recommended him, but that the article i posted earlier implies he has a say or info on negotiations, which is false. he says he has no idea whether they are close or not. So it doesnt shut the door but it certainly seems the Argentine reporters took some licence with his words


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

maradro said:


> So it doesnt shut the door but it certainly seems the Argentine reporters took some licence with his words


Can't blame them, really, I guess. With the exception of Manu Ginobili, Argentina's not exactly a hotbed of NBA action. If they saw even a ghost of a chance to push one of their hometown boys as a viable NBA prospect, that'd sell newspapers like mad.

But it's still BS.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

Argentina has several NBA players, and i would include Nocioni with Ginobili as standouts. Besides the former Yugoslavia and Slovenia, I don't know which country has more (australia and france are about the same #). 

Anyways the people here are more concerned with football and tennis, and the newspaper in question has a huge circulation, so I dont think its a matter of propping Hermann to sell papers.

Hermann has been a prospect for several years and is a FA, and he did interrupt his honeymoon to play a game for the Bobcats, so I wouldnt call it BS either. Just not as likely as reported by Ole.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

Update: another Ole article quotes Hermann himself saying the deal is 95% done and needs only to be signed:

http://www.ole.clarin.com/jsp/v4/pagina.jsp?pagId=1244641&fecha=20060802

edit: this news is also being reported on realgm's main page and espn.com


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess this means Jumaine Jones is gone?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Most likely :frown:

But as of yesterday--the 3rd--the _Charlotte Observer _ was reporting Coach Bickerstaff as denying the report. He said there'll be no decision til next week.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

Monday the 7th this deal was done. I have the link from Ole but some people dont want to believe the Argentine media. I´m just posting this now so when the US media picks it up someone can apologize.

bye


----------

